# found bird, missing wing



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello. I put a note about this in the emergency forums, but I found a feral dove missing one wing. When I brought it to a wildlife rehab center, they said that all they could do was euthanise him. He's been at my house about 3 days now, and is eating and doing pretty well, but I think he would do best if taken to a person with experience with birds. I live near Austin in Texas. Does anyone know where such a bird could be taken?


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

i dont live in america so i cant help you but a picture could help someone about the age so you can feed it till you find it a home


----------



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Tried to attach a picture*

I would like to attach a picture, but when I try it just tells me that the upload has failed. I apologize, I do not use a computer often. I know the person at the rehab center told me the bird was about 2 weeks old. He has most of his feathers, with down under the wings.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for caring.

My immediate suggestion would be to find an Avian Vet near you (it will not be free, it will probably end up costing around $100). Confirm before going that they will not confiscate the Dove and that you will be leaving with her/him as you came in with her/him. In the u.s. that usually is not an issue, but sometimes vets can be very cavalier and over zealous. But the vast majority of the time, as long as they get paid they are fine treating Feral Doves.

ASAP.

Have the Dove examined and get the vet's advice...she/he may want to start some meds or do a tube-feeding or take a few tests to check for infection, etc. If attacked, the possibility of infection is high and she needs a vet check quickly.

Does the injury seem fresh or old ?

How are you managing to feed her ? Does she eat on her own ? What are you feeding ?

Amazing job if you have managed to keep her alive thus far.

Once we have determined she is in stable condition and safe from illness, you can start figuring out what to do as far as placement....


----------



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

The injury looks old, and is healed over completely. It was strange, because though the wing is missing, the bird is strong and healthy over all. The bird (David, I call him) is eating about 10 mL of exact 3 times a day. Should the amount be increased, and how quickly? I started tube feeding, but was less comfortable with that, and someone in the emergency forum on here sent a video that showed me how to let the bird feed on its own with a syringe and a balloon. David likes that!

I know he has some kind of bugs on him, and someone here recomended sevin dust 5%, so I was going to try that today. I will try to find a vet... David seems stable and is stronger with each feeding. Unfortunately I can't let him out of his box much as I have a dog, a cat, and 2 small children. Any advice or help in placing him would be much appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

*Do you still have your one-winged dove?*

Hi, I think I left a message in another area you posted, but I'm looking for a companion for a lonely Inca dove. Would love to hear from you-- I'm actually headed to Austin this weekend and would love to pick the little guy up and give him a home. Pls call me at 214.674.9215 if you get this message.

Thank you!
Trish


----------

